# Empfehlung DALI Busleitung



## Toddy80 (16 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Dali-Busleitung gerne separat verlegen, also keine NYM 5x1,5 wo der Bus gleich mitgeführt wird, da die Leuchten alle einzeln abgesichert sind. Welche Leitung würdet ihr mir als Busleitung empfehlen? Spiele mit dem gedanken EIB-Y(ST)Y zu nehmen. Diese Leitung kann man auch gut von den anderen Leitungen unterscheiden. 

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2009)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte die Dali-Busleitung gerne separat verlegen, also keine NYM 5x1,5 wo der Bus gleich mitgeführt wird, da die Leuchten alle einzeln abgesichert sind. Welche Leitung würdet ihr mir als Busleitung empfehlen? Spiele mit dem gedanken EIB-Y(ST)Y zu nehmen. Diese Leitung kann man auch gut von den anderen Leitungen unterscheiden.
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke man sollte eine EIB-Leitung wirklich *nur* für EIB verwenden.


Allgemeine Info:
Der maximale Spannungsabfall auf der DALI-Leitung darf 2 V nicht überschreiten

d.h. 
0,5 mm2 = 100m
0,75 mm2 = 150m
1,0 mm2 = 200m
1,5 mm2 = 300m


Ich würde 2adrig 1,0 mm2 verwenden, denn da ich z.B. diesen Querschnitt sonst 
nirgens verwende, habe ich eine Art Verwechslungsschutz. Aber ansonsten mache
ich alles innerhalb 5adr. NYM

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Toddy80 (16 April 2009)

Danke für die Info. Das mit den Längen war mir klar. Die maximale Länge in dem Gebäude beträgt ca 60m pro Linie. 

Mich verwundert es ein wenig, dass es keine DALI-Busleitung gibt, die als solches auch gekennzeichnet ist.
Hatte das EIB-Kabel ins Auge gefasst, da hierdurch eine Verwechslung ausgeschlossen ist. Im Gebäude wird weiterhin kein EIB eingesetzt.

Würden Sie also 2x1mm² NYM-Leitung verwenden?


----------



## IBFS (16 April 2009)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Das mit den Längen war mir klar. Die maximale Länge in dem Gebäude beträgt ca 60m pro Linie.
> 
> Mich verwundert es ein wenig, dass es keine DALI-Busleitung gibt, die als solches auch gekennzeichnet ist.
> Hatte das EIB-Kabel ins Auge gefasst, da hierdurch eine Verwechslung ausgeschlossen ist. Im Gebäude wird weiterhin kein EIB eingesetzt.
> ...


 

Da ich für 230 Volt nur 0,75mm2 / 1,5mm2 / 2,5 mm2 verwende,
größere Zuleitungen mal außer Acht gelassen, ist so eine Zwischengröße
für diesen Verwendungszweck sehr sinnvoll. 

Hauptsache ist, das die Leitung zweiadrig ist, - blau/scharz oder blau braun, kein Grüngelb und vor allem zwei verschiedenfarbige Ader 
wegen DALI+ und DALI-.  

DALI ist "Starkstrom" aber eben per Definition näher an 230V als
an Klingelspannungen. Deshalb die Farbwahl und nicht die Empfehlung
für eine Klingelleitung. 

Falls dir meine Ausführungen, die natürlich nur meine Meinung 
wiederspiegeln´, nicht ausreichen, kannst du gern auch hier

http://knx-user-forum.de


vorbeischauen. Da bin ich auch zugegen.
Aber da verlegen fast alle die DALI innerhalb von 5x1,5.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## GLT (17 April 2009)

Gegen Y(St)Y ist nichts einzuwenden, solange die Eckdaten eingehalten werden.

Das "Grüne" würd ich weniger empfehlen - wer weiß, ob nicht doch mal KNX nachgerüstet wird.

Was sich anbieten könnte wäre ein NYM-O.


----------

